# Einbaubuchsen Grösse Fox Float Dämpfer Slayer (2012)



## r0nin (12. September 2014)

Guten Abend allerseits,

kann mir bitte einer verraten, welcher Typ und welche Grösse Einbaubuchsen man im Slayer (2012, siehe Bild) verbauen kann? Sind die Buchsen für oben und unten in der Grösse verschieden? 
Laut der Fox-Seite, sehen die im Slayer wie die dreiteiligen aus. Jedoch ist der Werkzeuglose Einbau der fünfteiligen doch sehr ansprechend.
Besten Dank!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (15. September 2014)

Slayer 2011 Fred und gut ist.. da steht das circa 100 mal drin...

Darüber hinaus findest du die Maße bei bikeaction.. google ist dein Freund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

